# Mounts for 9" Garmin



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

I had 2 9" Garmin fish finders installed. 1 at the bow and 1 at the console of my 2015 Lund Rebel. The dealer used a ram mount that seems too small to me. I definitely don't trust driving with them mounted and have to take them down and put them back up each time I go out. Is there a more durable option that someone can recommend to replace these 2 mounts with something more permanent? Thanks


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Frank Zajac said:


> I had 2 9" Garmin fish finders installed. 1 at the bow and 1 at the console of my 2015 Lund Rebel. The dealer used a ram mount that seems too small to me. I definitely don't trust driving with them mounted and have to take them down and put them back up each time I go out. Is there a more durable option that someone can recommend to replace these 2 mounts with something more permanent? Thanks


It should be the heavy duty D ball mount...anything 9" or bigger.


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Shad Rap said:


> It should be the heavy duty D ball mount...anything 9" or bigger.



Will this one allow you to travel with it installed? Thanks again


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

TH marine makes great mounts. I think they are called “balls out” they are sturdy and some can actually mount 2 units.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Frank Zajac said:


> Will this one allow you to travel with it installed? Thanks again


Yes...they are very sturdy and heavy duty...no movement if any at all...


----------

